# L286 is spooling



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Both of my 942's are receiving new software. Started at 3:15 A.M. PDT.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Just checked through my Slingbox and I've got the update. I was disappointed to see that they didn't fix the TV2 aspect ratio problem. They need an option to specify aspect ratio for TV2 so that the video is not squished on 4:3 TVs. Any idea what was in this release?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here are the release notes courtesy of Jeff McClellan

Fixes and Features:
· DMA Unconditional Map-down fix
· HDMI bus speed fix
· Fix for lock-ups when trying to manage Pocket Dish content
· Welcome Channel support added (the receiver will tune to the Welcome Channel when the receiver comes out of stand-by)


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Closing due to duplicate at top. Please post in L286 Release notes and Discussion thread at the top.

Thanks,

Jon


----------

